# Aspire Gusto Mini pods



## Ruwaid (8/2/18)

Hi All
So after reading a few threads and good feedback about the above device and after chatting to @Hooked about hers....I was wondering if anyone else on here heard of or even tried using nic salts flavour to refill the pods? A vendor out of Jozi that stocks them says he uses it but refills the pods using their own flavour,....something about their flavour being PG based and like nic salts etc etc so it can be used like a nic salts flavour.

Anyway...was curious to know if the pod can be refilled by a floavour like this for example:


Has anyone tried it or seen it? Would be a much cheaper alternative.

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (8/2/18)

can be filled but needs a thin syringe


----------



## Ruwaid (8/2/18)

Like a small needle and syringe you get from Dischem for example @Rafique


----------



## Rafique (8/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Like a small needle and syringe you get from Dischem for example @Rafique



Yes, there is a rubber gromet at the top of the pod. can be easily taken out but you need a syringe with a thin needle.

If you try filling the pod with a bottle you will just get spillage.


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

I tried the pods, but not a fan of the nic salt taste. Also refilled one with a 60VG/40PG juice, but flavour was not very good. One would probably have to make a 50/50 juice and maybe add extra flavour concentrate to your juice. Do not think the coil and wick will last more than 2 or maybe 3 refills.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

The po


Andre said:


> I tried the pods, but not a fan of the nic salt taste. Also refilled one with a 60VG/40PG juice, but flavour was not very good. One would probably have to make a 50/50 juice and maybe add extra flavour concentrate to your juice. Do not think the coil and wick will last more than 2 or maybe 3 refills.



@Andre I also refilled a pod with ordinary juice and I also found that the flavour wasn't good. But, like @Ruwaid, I'd also like to know what the flavour is like if it's refilled *using nic salts e-liquid*, such as Salt Lake which Ruwaid posted above, or Elements, which is the same as that used in the pod. One can get this from Vapers Corner https://www.ecigssa.co.za/element-e-liquid-vapers-corner.t47127/
Have a look at the Pink Lemonade - available in pod and in bottle. 

On the bottle it says that it's for drippers, so in that thread I asked @Vapers Corner whether I could use it to refill the Gusto pods and also whether it could be used in an atomiser. They haven't replied yet - maybe you can.

Also, look at the price difference between buying a new pod, or buying a bottle, and you'll understand why @Ruwaid and I are interested! The pods are very expensive and I don't even want to buy anymore because of that.

I know you asked me if I wanted nic salts in the juice that you're making for me and I said no, because I didn't want to get accustomed to very high nic. But oh .. there are some days when I just crave it. Is it the high nic? Is it the throat hit? I don't know.


----------



## Ruwaid (8/2/18)

Andre said:


> I tried the pods, but not a fan of the nic salt taste. Also refilled one with a 60VG/40PG juice, but flavour was not very good. One would probably have to make a 50/50 juice and maybe add extra flavour concentrate to your juice. Do not think the coil and wick will last more than 2 or maybe 3 refills.


@Andre thank you bud....never even considered the fact of how long I could actually use a pod to be refilled several times and that is also something now to think about.
@Hooked something to also think about is that the pink lemonade bottle you refer to "Pink Lemonade E-Liquid 60ml" is only 3mg bud and yes, should be better to have lower nic in the Gusto Mini so you dont get used to high nic level vaping but will the gusto even feel like the way it originally felt then? Maybe it would take away that key factor all together from it. I mean with low nic and almost no throat hit with 3mg nic...the gusto mini might feel completely dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

Hooked said:


> The po
> 
> 
> @Andre I also refilled a pod with ordinary juice and I also found that the flavour wasn't good. But, like @Ruwaid, I'd also like to know what the flavour is like if it's refilled *using nic salts e-liquid*, such as Salt Lake which Ruwaid posted above, or Elements, which is the same as that used in the pod. One can get this from Vapers Corner https://www.ecigssa.co.za/element-e-liquid-vapers-corner.t47127/
> ...


The Element dripper series is 80VG/20PG. It will not work in the pod imo. I have no doubt the flavour percentages and VG/PG ratio of the pod juices are substantially different than the dripper series juices. Of course the nic strengths are very far apart.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid (8/2/18)

@Hooked also called Eciggies about that Salt Lake flavour with nic salts and they will be confirming the vg/pg ratio as well as they currently have no info on that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Andre said:


> The Element dripper series is 80VG/20PG. It will not work in the pod imo. I have no doubt the flavour percentages and VG/PG ratio of the pod juices are substantially different than the dripper series juices. Of course the nic strengths are very far apart.



 thnx for that! I don't like 80/20 - I find it far too sweet!


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Andre thank you bud....never even considered the fact of how long I could actually use a pod to be refilled several times and that is also something now to think about.
> @Hooked something to also think about is that the pink lemonade bottle you refer to "Pink Lemonade E-Liquid 60ml" is only 3mg bud and yes, should be better to have lower nic in the Gusto Mini so you dont get used to high nic level vaping but will the gusto even feel like the way it originally felt then? Maybe it would take away that key factor all together from it. I mean with low nic and almost no throat hit with 3mg nic...the gusto mini might feel completely dead



@Ruwaid Yep, that's exactly how it felt when I used ordinary juice 3mg nic in it. Looking forward to the reply about Salt Lake


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Which VG/PG and nic strength are you looking for?


----------

